# Coronavirus Heroes



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 1, 2020)

Slightly outside the usual scope of this thread, but since we have several members (including @Stitch147) who fall into this category, and since we have so much to be thankful for, it seems wholly right and proper.


_Is it possible to nominate the following persons too numerous to name individually to show our appreciation for their selfless efforts to see us through the present coronavirus crisis:_​​
_All NHS staff from receptionists to the consultants_
_All 'Key Workers' in the vital industries that keep us supplied with foods and goods_
_All other emergency services and the army._
_All volunteer workers helping the vulnerable_


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 1, 2020)

The nominator also encouraged adding anyone else we could think of, so I’d suggest also:

 _Those involved in transport, freight, warehousing and distribution_
_Refuse and recycling collection teams_
_Those working to share helpful and up today’s information, including the news and media_


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 1, 2020)

Here, Here!

I've been to the local Tesco twice since this all blew up and have nothing but praise for all the staff there.

Fortunately, I haven't needed to be anywhere near any of the other people you mention, but I am thinking of them all the time. I hope, once this is all over, we can properly look after them and treat them better than we have done in recent years.


----------



## Davein (Apr 1, 2020)

The staff working in private care homes, especially those who are isolating themselves in those homes to protect their own families.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 1, 2020)

Security staff wherever they work whether it's marshalling shoppers at Tesco or general security on eg University campuses or hospital/laboratory premises.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 1, 2020)

Each and everyone doing their bit to help keep everyone safe and well.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 1, 2020)

Those in the background who are ensuring that we still have WiFi, and those that have extended data packages, and additional Zoom time without extra charges.
So important to so many in isolation.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Apr 2, 2020)

Get clapping tonight 8.00pm. To show our support for those hero's. Anyone feeling a bit low, if all your neighbours participate in this , it sub-consciously uplifts youself as you see everyone clapping and cheering.


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 2, 2020)

Post workers, postie today rang bell left parcel on doorstep, walked to end of drive making sure someone came to door, opened door & he give cheery wave back.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 2, 2020)

There are so many people to be grateful to as shown by the growing list.
I look forward to making a big noise with our neighbours.


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2020)

nonethewiser said:


> Post workers, postie today rang bell left parcel on doorstep, walked to end of drive making sure someone came to door, opened door & he give cheery wave back.



We had a couple of tracked parcels (thermometers} delivered that were ordered a while back and had put a notice on the front door explaining we were isolating. When I looked at the tracking info online the postie had signed CV-19 in the signature box, Didn't touch them for three days.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 2, 2020)

Off outside to clap right now!


----------



## Jodee (Apr 13, 2020)

The Police Force  - I guess that comes under security.

I got myself a small metal tongue drum I am going to bang that


----------

